# Dwarf Caiman growth-rate



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

What speed of growth should one expect from these guys?

I think average length (nose to tail) snap-shots would be be most valuable information to me.

I.e:

1 month :
3 months :
6 months :
1 year :
2 years :

etc


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ljkenny said:


> What speed of growth should one expect from these guys?
> 
> I think average length (nose to tail) snap-shots would be be most valuable information to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee

A website I was looking at before had growth rates from a zoo. I have just found the site again, the links below.

Paleosuchus Page - Main page

It is near the bottom of the page. Hope all is good with you.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> A website I was looking at before had growth rates from a zoo. I have just found the site again, the links below.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was looking for. Good spot.

I'm all good thanks Owen. I'm assuming you are too?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ljkenny said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for. Good spot.
> 
> I'm all good thanks Owen. I'm assuming you are too?


Yep all's good thanks.

Try to post up a few pic's if you get/got one of these. : victory:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Sure thing. 

The Mrs has moral issues with keeping Crocodilians in captivity at the moment.

She thinks they should be free.

Watch this space.


----------

